# 3x4x8 or 3x3x8 weight?



## Nate926

After going to the farm machinary show in louisville a lot of new ideas are going through my mind. How much does a bale of 3x4x8 or 3x3x8 square bales weigh if there pure orchard grass? they are 8' long right? Just trying to figure out if I rebale these how many small square bales I could expect to get out of them?

Also is there any reason to go for the 3x4 balers over the 3x3 balers?


----------



## SVFHAY

Most orchard/timothy x3 I buy seem to weigh 730-850. If you can afford/cure x4 is preferable on many levels.


----------



## Nate926

Ok thanks 5x6 round baler but wanted to check out the square bales as well. Wonder what a 5x6 pure orchard grass would weigh out of a JD 569?


----------



## Teslan

For grass hay 3x3s for me it depends on the cutting. 1st cutting is always between 700-750. Later cuttings around 800. Also depends on how hot and dry the day is while baling. The hotter and dryer then less weight. 4x3s stack better, but not as many people in my area have the equipment to handle them. Oh and I bale 7.5 feet long.


----------



## NebTrac

A 5x6 round can be varied with height setting on baler. My 5x6's this year were about 66" tall and the prairie hay I baled averaged out around 1,100 lbs.

I would say a full size 72" bale of grass hay would weigh in around the 1,500 lb mark. As Teslan said, moisture can add a lot.

Troy


----------



## Rodney R

3x's can vary a LOT, depending on the length, and how tight they were made. I know some guys make them as tight as possible, but many times they run about 100lbs per foot.

Rodney


----------



## Nate926

Ok thanks guys think I'm gonna stick with a 5x6 for now. Howling to get 28 to 30 50lb small squares when I rebale them


----------

